# ramdisk inode limit problem



## vecihi (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello,

I created a RAM disk with:


```
# mdconfig -a -t malloc -s 100000M -u 10

# newfs -U /dev/md10

# mount /dev/md10 /media/ramdisk
```
on FreeBSD 8.3 stable.

I'm creating a lot of log files on /media/ramdisk than I got error:

```
WRITE: cannot open file /media/ramdisk/test-xxx.log: No space left on device
```

Actually there s space on disk. I guess max inode limit exceeds...

Questions-

1- How can I see active inode count on ramdisk or another partition?
2- How can I see maximum inode count limit?
3- Can I change max inode limit on ramdisk?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2013)

I seriously doubt you have 100000MB of RAM in your machine.


----------



## vecihi (Mar 19, 2013)

I have 250 GB RAM and I created a 100 GB RAM disk. What do you think about inode restriction? Can I handle with it? Thank you.

Regards.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 19, 2013)

Number of inodes can be controlled in newfs(8).  But instead, use tmpfs(5) to avoid wasting all that memory.


----------

